# Tuner Blade size for 2712's?



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Which blade are you guys using for 2712's out of a Pro Tuner? 

I have a .010 with a backing plate on right now. I'm getting a knock high tear that won't seem to go away. I'm checked the timing, and even tweaked it both ways with no change. The biggest change, and almost a bullet hole, came from when I removed the backing plate. But, the arrow looked like it was setting on a wet noodle, way too limber.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm using the .010 wide launcher for my setup. I have the same problem with nock high arrows too... and can't get rid of it. Was looking at my arrows yesterday and can see where the blade is making contact all through the feather area. I lowered my blade some more but doesn't seem to help much. The arrows seem to group real well like this so I'm not too inclined to change much at this time.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I shot wuith x hunter and had this exact conversation last night...

He said he's using the .010 blade no backing plate...but he shoots a TT spring steel so it may not translate...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WHATTttttttt.....?????????????

You have to use different ones for different arrows??????

Ohhhh Boyyyyyy......this archery stuff is getting wayyyyy toooo technical....I haven't changed mine since....ahhhh I don't remember when.....*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your arrows are bouncing/springing off the blade. You need to be using a .12. 

XHunter shoots a TT and those blades are shorter,stiffer and have no bend like the Tuner blades do. They seem stiffer to me.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*That's what I thought*

That is what I was thinking until another guy said that he is shooting a .008 with the same arrow very well, a .008 best blade, not tuner blade, but on a britesite tuner rest. So I have two opinions now on that subject. I don't know who to believe. :wink:


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Try them all. Then you can be the expert.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your arrows are bouncing/springing off the blade. You need to be using a .12.
> 
> XHunter shoots a TT and those blades are shorter,stiffer and have no bend like the Tuner blades do. They seem stiffer to me.


Bro Ho its the one hole launcher it has a ton of layover in it a brace.... The arrow starts under the burger button hole almost and at full draw is centered in it..

I switched to the .10 for one because the blade flexes more as the shot goes off(they all do flex alot) but the heavier arros seem to shoot better off the lighter blade... i would PRobably shoot em of a wide .08 if i had one.. 

The blades are made of spring steel so in my eyes why not shoot the one with the most spring???


If your arrows are falling off as you draw stop thinking about your arrows falling off and just draw the bow in a smooth and constient motion.... Ive shot 27's off a TT 2 hole rest and had no problems with keeping arrows on the blade..


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Tuner blades only come in .010 thickness, just the width of them changes which adds some stiffness. Guess I will have to get my feeler gauges out again and make my own .012 wide blade or .008? You think this will help with the arrows coming out of the bow nock high... but still having contact with the launcher all the way down the shaft to the nock? I can see the launcher rub from around half shaft, between the feathers and ending at the end of the shaft where the uni bushing is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You sure your cams are in time....if not that will cause a nock high tear that won't change....also fletch contact will cause it.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Are you guys shooting your bows with your wheel timing hitting dead even to each other in the wall. If so that maybe the problem. I would try adjusting the timing slightly so the top cam hits a tiny bit late into the wall.
Its worth a shot. I have seen this little timing trick do wonders for getting rid of tail high arrow flight.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm shooting a Hoyt UltraElite XT3000 and 27.5" Spiral cams. Right now the cams are timed so both top and bottom hit at the same time. I'll try to retime like Jarlicker suggests to see if that helps. I know I have tried raising and lowering my rest to extremes, played with tiller on the limbs again to extremes both top limb and bottom and nothing changes anything much. One more note, when I was shooting 470 ACEs last summer the same thing happend... always nock high out of the bow. As far as fletching contact, I am getting a very small amount on one of the feathers, but the arrow flight with bare shafts is doing the same thing.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*timing*

I fixed my "problem" with the bottom cam leaving first, if not dead level. The top cam was leaving first, but evidently that wasn't the answer in this case. That just goes to show that tuning isn't science, it's more of an art form sometimes. ha ha


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Are you guys shooting your bows with your wheel timing hitting dead even to each other in the wall. If so that maybe the problem. I would try adjusting the timing slightly so the top cam hits a tiny bit late into the wall.
> Its worth a shot. I have seen this little timing trick do wonders for getting rid of tail high arrow flight.


Don't you remember the talk we had with WVH last summer.....we both do it the other way.....and most others do.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

You've got to much point weight.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Too much point weight???? Explain and please include the details.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

When I started with my 27's I put in 300gr points at 32", and could not get a 2" high tear . I started by changing launcher stiffness as you are and timing and nothing helped. Then I started cutting the arrow back and that helped a little but not completely. So next was point weight. I put in 225gr points and at 5,10,15,20' I got MY desired 1/16" nock high, and they just drill.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> When I started with my 27's I put in 300gr points at 32", and could not get a 2" high tear . I started by changing launcher stiffness as you are and timing and nothing helped. Then I started cutting the arrow back and that helped a little but not completely. So next was point weight. I put in 225gr points and at 5,10,15,20' I got MY desired 1/16" nock high, and they just drill.


I had no problem getting a bullet hole out of mine with 330gr points at 31" long... But im not using a Tuner either that may have something to do with it due to different blade angle


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

You know Brad i'm using a tt spring steel now also, But Mmy bow just wouldn't shoot the heavy points.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> You know Brad i'm using a tt spring steel now also, But Mmy bow just wouldn't shoot the heavy points.


Wonder if the two cam vs the one cam has anything to do with that


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Are you guys shooting your bows with your wheel timing hitting dead even to each other in the wall. If so that maybe the problem. I would try adjusting the timing slightly so the top cam hits a tiny bit late into the wall.
> Its worth a shot. I have seen this little timing trick do wonders for getting rid of tail high arrow flight.



I heard this somewhere once before....can you explain how this changes the arrow flight?

Thanks!

SB


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Every bow is different but tendencies are likely in specific model type bows.
You just have to try different timing set up with each bow you shoot.

I have seen 2712's Set up so many different ways that none actually make any sence to me. I would just cut them a 1 - 1.5 inches past the rest and use an average weight point. Set the nocking point to dead even. Tweak the timing until I can get proper arrow flight. If I cant get good arrow flight the problem is probably in the nock fit or D Loop.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Heck Ms Lucky had a brand new set out yesterday. They flew awesome out of her 37lbs Hoyt. I was impressed


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Wonder if the two cam vs the one cam has anything to do with that


It might have, I don't know but I think Jarlicker is right you can get 27's to shoot any number of ways. You just have to find the right setup for your paticular bow. And none of them seem to be what you are suppose to do.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> It might have, I don't know but I think Jarlicker is right you can get 27's to shoot any number of ways. You just have to find the right setup for your paticular bow. And none of them seem to be what you are suppose to do.


yep it seems they shoot almost any way you want to set em up its just findin that one that aa little better than the rest


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I had no problem getting a bullet hole out of mine with 330gr points at 31" long... But im not using a Tuner either that may have something to do with it due to different blade angle


Vince is using a Tuner.....and his 27s have 300 grains in them. He couldn't get the 250s to fly.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Vince is using a Tuner.....and his 27s have 300 grains in them. He couldn't get the 250s to fly.


guess who told him to try 300's:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> guess who told him to try 300's:wink:


What do you want....a cookie.

I am pretty sure he could have taken 5 mins of looking and figured it out. Vince is a smart guy:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you want....a cookie.
> 
> I am pretty sure he could have taken 5 mins of looking and figured it out. Vince is a smart guy:wink:


yea but guess who he asked???:wink:


I like choclate chip!!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Vince is using a Tuner.....and his 27s have 300 grains in them. He couldn't get the 250s to fly.


260 or 265 cant remember, but they did not work for me.



X Hunter said:


> guess who told him to try 300's:wink:


Of course



Brown Hornet said:


> What do you want....a cookie.
> 
> I am pretty sure he could have taken 5 mins of looking and figured it out. Vince is a smart guy:wink:


Thanks, I do consider to be on the rise in the archery tinkerin! ( no wink )



X Hunter said:


> yea but guess who he asked???:wink:
> 
> 
> I like choclate chip!!!


Oatmeal raisin please.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Oatmeal raisin please.



Theay are pretty tasty too


----------

